# Pneumatics Overview



## Dead Things

I was asked by Joiseygal and Ghoulishcop on the Shadow of Palms chat if I could do a vlog about pneumatics and then Halstaff asked if I would post it here, so here it is.
It is broken up into five parts:
Compressors
Solenoids
Cylinders
Solenoids and Cylinders in action
Controller and Triggers

Compressors:






Solenoids:






Cylinders:






Solenoids and Cylinders in Action:






Controllers and Triggers:






There is some question about the use of an extension cord with air compressors. The instruction manual for my compressor, which is oil, says NOT to use an extension cord. I'm not sure why this is but since I have burned thru two of the little oil-less compressors, I'm not ready to test that theory on this one! 
if anyone has any questions I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## stagehand1975

I watched my fathers air compressor burn up once when it was connected to an extenstions cord. What happens is, when a compressor first kicks on, the most electricity it will ever draw is with the first revolution of the motor and compressor. The warning to use no extension cords is really just posted for people with little brains. You can use an extention cord as its capacity is greater than the max amps rating for your compressor. At the same time, no matter what a cord say it can handle, the longer it is the less it can handle. So if you connect multiple cords together, you have just created a giant resistor. So what I am trying to say is some compressors won't even turn over if the extension cord.is to small. Others may unknowingly be working harder than normal becuase its not getting enough juice.


A 16 guage cord can handle 10amps of power or just over 1000 watts.
12 guage, 15amps, 1700 watts
10 guage, 20amps, 2300 watts

Also the condition of a cord end or the plug may effect a cords capacity. If it is dirty, corroded or missing some metal. Electricity has to travel through the dirt and corosion. 

Ok thats enough of a lesson for now.


----------



## Joiseygal

Pat thanks again for your videos on using a compressor. I also talked to Barry (DroooopDead) and feeling more confident on using my compressor. I know once I start getting the hang of it I will be on this Pneumatics thread more often. I think I am starting to get the Pneumatic bug!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I use a 10 gauge extention cord for my air compressor. My air compressor is a 26 gal and draws 15 amps. No issues because the extention cord is so big.


----------



## Dead Things

Joiseygal said:


> Pat thanks again for your videos on using a compressor. I also talked to Barry (DroooopDead) and feeling more confident on using my compressor. I know once I start getting the hang of it I will be on this Pneumatics thread more often. I think I am starting to get the Pneumatic bug!


My pleasure Sharon!


----------



## trickels

Dead Things said:


> My pleasure Sharon!


Thanks from me too, your videos are really helpful and I can't wait until Halloween next year to try this out.


----------

